# Fertilizer in the mist water?



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

I was wondering if you're supposed to add a small amount of fertilizer when misting the plants.

I'll be using Coco Bedding which needs to be fertilized when used as potting substrate. If I don't add anything to the distilled mist water, it seems like the fertilizer would be washed away as it drains from the bottom.


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

there are a few exceptions, but in general you want to avoid fertilizers (and pesticides) anywhere near your frogs. as soon as you have frogs in the viv your fertilizer problems are over, the frogs poop a lot! assuming that you are going to quarentine your frogs, if you want to add fertilizer to your viv in the mean time try adding a springtail culture. you can feed the culture in the viv and get a nice slow trickle of nutrients to the plants. the bonus is that when you add the frogs, they will really enjoy eating the springtails which hopefully are well established in your tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll try the springtails. Black Jungle recommends Dyna-gro for the coco bedding. Will it be ok to use this initially on the substrate, just to get the plants going?


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

According to the guys at Black Jungle, they continuously use Dyna-Gro on their tanks, even after frogs are introduced. I had asked them specifically about misting with Dyna-Gro and they said "no problem" other than potentially over fertilizing if you use it in the mist water ALL the time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

Just to chime in here. Fertilizer is not needed. Frog poop is sufficient.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

If you are talking about hand misting and using fertilizer it shouldn't be a problem. I only fertilize occasionally and havn't done it for several months. I wouldn't use fertilizer in an automatic misting system or weekly. I normally change the running and standing water in the terrarium after fertilizing.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

If you are talking about hand misting and using fertilizer it shouldn't be a problem. I only fertilize occasionally and havn't done it for several months. I wouldn't use fertilizer in an automatic misting system or weekly. I normally change the running and standing water in the terrarium after fertilizing.


----------

